

Inspiration linked to bipolar disorder risk - gphilip
http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/news/articles/2014/inspiration-linked-to-bipolar-disorder-risk/

======
gphilip
Inspiration has been linked with people at risk of developing bipolar disorder
for the first time in a study led by Lancaster University.

"It appears that the types of inspiration most related to bipolar
vulnerability are those which are self-generated and linked with strong drive
for success."

The research team is currently inviting UK-based individuals with a diagnosis
of bipolar disorder to take part in an online survey exploring associations
between inspiration, mood and recovery.

